# Motivation tricks?



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

After consideration I'm putting this in Health section....lack of appetite and motivation is unhealthy, right? lol

I'm not feeling myself, and am really off cooking right now...and eating.  I've been relying on soup for meals a lot recently, and am grateful its salad season, but to be honest, finding it hard to get the motivation to throw things together and when I am hungry I'm really craving junk....really not so very like me, I might like goodies, but not often bought/premade/prepackaged ones.

I feel like I love my kitchen but I'm not "in love" with it right now.  Its important that I keep eating healthily so cooking my own junk is not the answer.....I thought moving to a new kitchen might, but quite frankly I'm turned off by having to learn another cookers quirks for a month  .  Any tips to help be rekindle the spark with cooking, and get some heat back into my kitchen?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2007)

lol... go out to eat breakfast lunch and dinner every day for a week.  You'll want to be back cooking for your self in no time.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't go kidding yourself - what you really want to do is try out all those pizzerias, restaurants, delis and pastry shops near your new home. Personally, I'd indulge myself once or twice to get over the urge...

What is dangerous is to find a bar serving absolutely fabulous coffee to kick start the day. You'll be there every day.


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL, Snoop, I will indulge...but don't want it to be a habit.  What's worrying me is its lasted a while (long before we moved).  I've skipped eating on days when DH is working all day - and fed at work, which is pretty much a diaster for me, but the enthusiasm isn't there....I'm not even getting that excited by the spring produce that usually sends me into raptures....though I'm shopping later so I'm going with lots of veg so if the worst comes to the worst it'lll be cruditee (spelling?) for easter....the idea of cooking "proper lunch" is just not doing it for me.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> After consideration I'm putting this in Health section....lack of appetite and motivation is unhealthy, right? lol
> 
> I'm not feeling myself, and am really off cooking right now...and eating. I've been relying on soup for meals a lot recently, and am grateful its salad season, but to be honest, finding it hard to get the motivation to throw things together and when I am hungry I'm really craving junk....really not so very like me, I might like goodies, but not often bought/premade/prepackaged ones.
> 
> I feel like I love my kitchen but I'm not "in love" with it right now. Its important that I keep eating healthily so cooking my own junk is not the answer.....I thought moving to a new kitchen might, but quite frankly I'm turned off by having to learn another cookers quirks for a month  . Any tips to help be rekindle the spark with cooking, and get some heat back into my kitchen?


 
Is it possible for you to paint the kitchen a little color can really improve the mood and a gallon or so of paint really isn't that much.

Is there anywhere you've always wanted to visit to try their food?  Why not go to the library or research here on the internet for healthy recipes from that area and try your hand at making the food.  If its another country then try to find some music and wine that would reminense that part of the world.

As far as the spark and heat.....well you could wear your birthday suit underneath your apron while your cooking


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

ROFL....I'll start with local wine tonight...its certainly true that that might kick start the creative juices, because, come to think of it, I haven't had much to drink for a while and certainly nothing particularly noteworthy, so maybe having something delicious to drink will kick my taste buds into over drive and inspire me, great idea Sizz

(Unfortunately painting the kitchen is out ;()


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

Sizz you are SO smart!

I have figured part of it out, I ave cracked open a bottle of wine and realise that I am not tasting/smelling properly!  No wonder I'm not inspired to cook! LOL, shame about the wine, but still, I'm sure I'll sleep well. ROFL


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 5, 2007)

Lulu, I remember you mentioning your olfactory disorder before. I wonder if your last flat had mould problems because it was damp. If you're allergic to mould spores, even a small patch can really affect your sense of smell.

Perhaps some kind of anti-histamine might help. Ask the doctor or, if Italy is anything like Spain, the pharmacist.


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

I've put 2 and 2 together....I think its to do with some meds I'm on (would work with timing...I just didn't twig a connection).  I'll check with the doctor on Tuesday.

Snoop, funny you should say that too, because we did have the mould and I was worried and had a patch test at the same time as my scan, and I was not allergic but the doc did think it was making me "sfizzosa"...chesty/wheezy in English?  Anyway, I'm dry now, and ok.  I just am really dull about making these connections...I'm sorry if I worried anyone, please don't: I'm fine!  Promise!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Sizz you are SO smart!
> 
> I have figured part of it out, I ave cracked open a bottle of wine and realise that I am not tasting/smelling properly! No wonder I'm not inspired to cook! LOL, shame about the wine, but still, I'm sure I'll sleep well. ROFL


 
What a better way to find your smeller/taster isn't working properly.  If I didn't just take a Darvocet for cramping I'd call DH and tell him to pick me up a bottle so that I can check my smeller/taster to be on the safe side  .  Is the medication your on only temporary?  If not, check with your doctor and see if there is something comparible that doesn't have that side effect.


----------



## lulu (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm checking with the doctor on Tuesday....I am sometimes blind to the obvious, lol.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2007)

Some medications will definately decrease your sense of smell, taste, and appetite - and some can zap your energy! And, sometimes when you take your medication in respect to when you have a meal can also be a factor ... taking your medication after your meal may cause less of a problem than taking it before the meal.

I went through this with my Dad. And, saw it quite a bit in the hospital.

If you can't taste or smell - it's definately going to lower your motivation to cook. I go through the same thing when I'm having problems with allergies (sinus) or asthma.


----------



## Claire (Apr 9, 2007)

I have had the same experience. Lost much of my sense of smell and taste for some reason over the holidays last year. I've lost a few pounds, but kept my desire to eat, even if it isn't as much fun as it used to be. I have a reputation to maintain after all (LOL!). But I do have to have hubby do the final tasting of most meals I put on the table (I'll over-salt because that is one thing that tastes great to me). But as I'm watching my mom starve to death, I've learned you have to do what is good for your body, and to take joy in it. So ..... I keep hoping my smeller and taste buds come back. Meanwhile, I still eat, drink, love, and generally enjoy. It isn't as good as it used to be, but what the heck?

As far as motivation, love and friendship.  I recently spent a few weeks cooking for Daddy and every time we got up from dinner I was praised to high heaven.  My husband never fails to praise my cooking.  One dinner I would have considered a minor failure was gobbled up by Hubby, Dad, and Sis.  Not a scraping of the bowl left.  The best motivation for good cooking is an appreciative audience.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 9, 2007)

Hiya!

How does one 'move to a new kitchen', exactly???   Is that like telling your neighbour that you want to use their kitchen?

As for the lack of motivation...wait it out.  It's no fun cooking when you really are not in the mood.  Order in for a while.


----------



## lulu (Apr 9, 2007)

well, you move flats, lol.  I'm only in this one until May....it seems so much bother to finish unpacking for such a short time.  I almost wish we lived in a camper van....goodness knows it would have been easier.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 9, 2007)

It's likely that your lack of appetite and motivation are linked to something that seems unrelated. Stress in another part of your life, maybe? There are times when I don't feel myself at all and I later realize it's because of some issue that's been bothering me. Think about other things that may have changed along with what you've already mentioned, regardless of how random they may seem. It might help you piece together what's going on behind the scenes so you can work on making the necessary changes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 10, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> well, you move flats, lol. I'm only in this one until May....it seems so much bother to finish unpacking for such a short time. I almost wish we lived in a camper van....goodness knows it would have been easier.


 
It's hard to get motivated in an enviroment like that! I know ... I'm packing to make a move at the end of this month and my inspiration and motivation to cook got packed in a box somewhere a couple of weeks ago.


----------

